# Charlie and the Chocolate Factory



## NocturnalMe (Nov 9, 2004)

For those who don't know, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory is a remake of the movie Willy Wonka. The original movie was based on a book by Roald Dahl (James and the Giant Peach).

Out July 15, 2005
Directed by Tim Burton
Willy Wonka played by Johnny Depp

Here's the newly released poster!



The makeup on Depp reminds me of visual kei... hee hee!


----------



## pumpz (Nov 9, 2004)

yeah Johnny spoke a little about it on Orpah show. That little kid from Finding Netherland is playing charlie. I love the old movie, hope this one is close to it or better.


----------



## Nidaime|Erokage-sama (Nov 9, 2004)

You people DO know that this version of the movie is a suspense/horror type flick, right?  The way the movie was originally intended to be?


----------



## mpthread (Nov 9, 2004)

who cares, its tim burton and johnny deep, one of the best actor/director combinations out there, I have yet to be disapointed when these two match up


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Nov 9, 2004)

hmmm, wonder if its gonna be better than the original.
i know Johnny Depp's a legend in the movie industry, but i wonder how well his performance is in this classic.


----------



## mow (Nov 9, 2004)

oh man, johnny Deep in the choclate factory, the moive is gonna be a brilliant one, no kiddy kiddy stuff, i hope they do it like it was suposed to be


----------



## EliteAnbuNin (Nov 9, 2004)

HATE WILLI WANKA.....i think its a really gay idea


----------



## DiemondDagger (Nov 9, 2004)

Tim Burton is whiny, he kind of reminds me of Sakura. ^_^  But besides that he does know how to pull off crazy combinations of directing and imagery.  

Johnny Depp is amazing, and this will probably be very creepy and eerie.  I'm eager to see it.  I doubt it'll be anything like the original.  It'll have maybe the same aspects, but I'm more intrigued to see the Oompa Loompa's then Johnny as Willy Wonka.  They were supposed to be cute in the original, yet they still were weird.  It'll be weird to see what Tim Burton invisions for them.


----------



## NocturnalMe (Nov 9, 2004)

Nidaime|Erokage-sama said:
			
		

> You people DO know that this version of the movie is a suspense/horror type flick, right?  The way the movie was originally intended to be?



YES!!! And that is why it's going to be F***ing Brilliant!


----------



## aLkeMiSt (Nov 9, 2004)

Lmao... they're actually remaking the movie. But I have to admit, it was a good movie. Its hard to believe Johnny Depp is playing him though.


----------



## Wedge_Antilles (Nov 11, 2004)

I know some people who've visited the set in London and they say it's looking spectacular. It should be good to look at if nothing else.


----------



## DeathWolf (Nov 12, 2004)

my teacher let my class see the moive in the libary at school its not bad i kinda like it ^^


----------



## Dave (Oct 14, 2006)

S_x_T said:


> For those who don't know, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory is a remake of the movie Willy Wonka. The original movie was based on a book by Roald Dahl (James and the Giant Peach).
> 
> Out July 15, 2005
> Directed by Tim Burton
> ...





aLkeMiSt said:


> Lmao... they're actually remaking the movie. But I have to admit, it was a good movie. Its hard to believe Johnny Depp is playing him though.



NO NO NO NO NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
they remaid the movie from the BOOK!!!!!!     NOT THE willy wonka movie!!!
Tim burton tried to stay as far away from that movie as possible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OMG NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AND WTF DO YOU MEAN "james in the jaint peach"? FUCK NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GET IT RIGHT ITS THE BOOK "CHARLIE AND THE CHOCOLATE FACTORY"


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Oct 15, 2006)

I loved the movie and it was pretty true to the book.  By the way, I think Depp's Wonka sounds like a little like Tony Oliver's Lupin.


----------



## Kumiko-chan (Oct 16, 2006)

I really love this movie! Johnny Depp did a great job playing Willa Wonka!
My absolute favorite line--"Good Morning Sunshine, the Earth says hello"!


----------



## Willy Wonka (Feb 17, 2009)

I think this was the best movie I ever saw  (why everyone here spells Willy's name wrong though gets me >_>) It was pure amazing! 



Kumiko-chan said:


> I really love this movie! Johnny Depp did a great job playing Willa Wonka!
> My absolute favorite line*--"Good Morning Sunshine, the Earth says hello"!*



the best line


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Feb 17, 2009)

wow....this is quite old


----------



## Chee (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh course Willy Wonka bumps this thread.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2009)

Lock thread?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2019)

Willy Wonka said:


> I think this was the best movie I ever saw  (why everyone here spells Willy's name wrong though gets me >_>) It was pure amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> the best line


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Oct 27, 2019)

This post is SO old... You must've been lurking hard


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 27, 2019)

That's quite the grave digging.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Oct 28, 2019)




----------

